# Sharkchum



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Last weekend I swore I would never try to shark fish sergeant again however I have just respooedl and gotten all of my gear together and I'm going to do a full day on Saturday.
Although I had a couple of runs on Bonita I had quicker runs as deep on big mullet. For sharks out there should I just run fresh bloody mullet and put as much of it on a 20/0 as it can handle?
My goal is to be on the beach with two shark rods as my primary fishing purpose and two redfish rods in the water for as long as it takes to hit a shark.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be down this weekend. Come fish with me and I'll show you how it's done down there. If you haven't got any long rods for your shark reels yet, then your just gonna get cut off as soon as you hook up. You wouldn't believe how much stuff is on the water down there that will cut you off. Bonito and Jack are some of the best shark bait their is, but if you can't keep your line up high it's pointless. You would probably catch more sharks on your redfish rods with a 9/0 hook and some cut mullet casted into the second gut. The jetski is broke, so I'm just gonna be casting from the beach, but if you're bringing a yak you can run one of my big rods out and catch sharks with it. I'm to lazy to mess with them. I'd rather sit on the beach and drink beer , and if I want a shark I'll swim out and catch one with my bare hands. My shoulders can't take the fight anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Ive got 20 feet of steel and mono 500lb leader for my shark rods and my Frenzy to deploy. Pm me when, where and what to bring and ill be there.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Man I feel left out... Can I join for some 7am beers??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

JRATexas said:


> Man I feel left out... Can I join for some 7am beers??


Come on down, but you'll be by yourself at 7am. I don't wake up until noon. If the fish want to be caught by me, then they will just have to wait until I get there.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> Come on down, but you'll be by yourself at 7am. I don't wake up until noon. If the fish want to be caught by me, then they will just have to wait until I get there.


hahaha dang... I can only get away early. Good luck to yall. Hopefully I can catch yall later!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

JRATexas said:


> hahaha dang... I can only get away early. Good luck to yall. Hopefully I can catch yall later!


Ima early person too.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

me and two buddies will be down there in august(11-13) and intend to be drinking beer by 7am.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sharkchum doesn't just drink beer, he annihilates it so it has no chance for future refreshments. :cheers:


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Im 50/50 on tomorrow. Most of my gear is together but I don't want to drive down to storage to pick up my kayak. If I don't do that tonight that means I have to get up extra early tomorrow to be on the road to be on the beach by about sunup. It'll probably happen though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

the toninator said:


> Im 50/50 on tomorrow. Most of my gear is together but I don't want to drive down to storage to pick up my kayak. If I don't do that tonight that means I have to get up extra early tomorrow to be on the road to be on the beach by about sunup. It'll probably happen though.


The fish in Sargent are just like the people down there, they stay up all night drinking and don't wake up till noon. But on the other hand, you can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> The fish in Sargent are just like the people down there, they stay up all night drinking and don't wake up till noon. But on the other hand, you can't drink all day unless you start first thing in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's like a freaking Walt Whitman poem!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

JRATexas said:


> Man I feel left out... Can I join for some 7am beers??


Heres my plan. I hope to be in Freeport before or by 6:30. I'll pick up 4 Bonitas at the Buc-ee's and then just down the road pick up some mullet just in case I can't get any in my cast net. Then I'll head to the beach. Depending on the conditions I'll hope to get to the narrow point just before the cut 45 minutes after that. I'll have to shark rods and two redfish rods and my kayak to push them out. No time frame on leaving, I don't drink beer but I may have a little whiskey with me. If you get in the mood feel free to drop me a line at 7. 1 ,3 2010699 Tony


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Well, how'd ya'll do?

Wish I would of read this thread earlier, I would of went down to say hi.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Met Kim, John and Lee. Don and his lady came by later. John and Kim accidentally got up early and they found me just as I was putting out my second shark rod. There were multiple small sharks caught some keeper Gap tops and Kim caught all kinds of fish and I caught a nice-sized stingray that was a breakoff from someone else but we didn't catch any Reds and I didn't hook into any big sharks. The good news is I didn't have 5 break off like I did the weekend prior. It was also very cool meeting everyone and hanging out it was a good day.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Sharkchum and lee


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It was fun for sure, just wish there would have been more fish. The west wind always kills surf fishing. The funny thing is, 5 minutes after you left, Don threw a rod out where your rods were and caught a 25" red as soon as it it the water.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd like to see a photo with the current days newspaper...


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> The jetski is broke, so I'm just gonna be casting from the beach, but if you're bringing a yak you can run one of my big rods out and catch sharks with it. I'm to lazy to mess with them. I'd rather sit on the beach and drink beer , and if I want a shark I'll swim out and catch one with my bare hands. My shoulders can't take the fight anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You guys need to get urselves a drone so u dont have to mess with kayaks or jetskis... I got myself one... Ckeck out the video i took in destin. Have used it in sargent 2 weeks ago too. Gets the job done without having to get wet.

Fun episode with a blind pelican too...






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

